# Thought you all might enjoy this :)



## TheEdge883 (Apr 28, 2003)

It's embarrassing as heck to watch though.


http://members.shaw.ca/lith/ghyslain_razaa.wmv


----------



## Kirk (Apr 28, 2003)

:roflmao: Who is that???? :roflmao:


----------



## TheEdge883 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *:roflmao: Who is that???? :roflmao: *



No idea, but if it's for real, I wonder if he knows his video is on the internet


----------



## Ender (Apr 28, 2003)

*LOL...too funny


----------



## MinnieMin (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheEdge883 _
> *No idea, but if it's for real, I wonder if he knows his video is on the internet  *


 
I'm glad that it wasn't YOU.  
:rofl:


----------



## TheEdge883 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> *I'm glad that it wasn't YOU.
> :rofl: *



Yeah, I'm not dumb enough to film myself :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 28, 2003)

I pull out my old test videos and practice videos when I need a laugh. It keeps me humble, and gives me hope at the same time.


----------



## ScottyBaby (Apr 28, 2003)

After the last two movies, I thought nothing could make me feel sadder about Star Wars. I was wrong.

:flushed:


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (Apr 28, 2003)

...that hurts to watch. :erg:

 A tear came to my eye, when all of the ignorance, the mockery, and the plain stupidity of it all suddenly hit me. :hammer:

 Then I happily deleted the file. :lol:


----------



## rachel (Apr 29, 2003)

Dear God. This is a joke right? He can't be serious.


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Apr 29, 2003)

O.M.G


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *Dear God. This is a joke right? He can't be serious.  *



I sure hope it was a joke!  It is funny to watch that is for sure!  :rofl:


----------



## Yari (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *I sure hope it was a joke!  It is funny to watch that is for sure!  :rofl: *



I hope for his sake it's a joke.... 
But it gave me a good laugh.........

/Yari


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *:roflmao: Who is that???? :roflmao: *



Come on kirk don't lie it was you remember we taped that last week.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *Come on kirk don't lie it was you remember we taped that last week. *




I'm not that graceful!


----------



## MinnieMin (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *I'm not that graceful! *



Oh, Kirk, you are Bbbbbbbbad!
:rofl:


----------



## tarabos (Apr 29, 2003)

my man's got fly skills! he's the next sammo hung!


----------



## headkick (Apr 29, 2003)

doesn't look like that...
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

At least he was breathing toward the end of it...


----------



## kkbb (Apr 29, 2003)

It was worth the price of admission!
I'm sending my copy off to George Lucas...let him know what he missed.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Apr 29, 2003)

THE HORROR!!!! THE HORROR!!!! WHY OH WHY DID I OPEN IT... lol that had to be the most disturbing thing i have ever seen... what was he using a mop handle or something?


----------



## tarabos (Apr 29, 2003)

i think the question to the mods is...

"is this going to be added to the video library when it goes up?"


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 30, 2003)

:anic: 

Oh, the humanity!

That was freakin' funny.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I stopped counting the number of times he whacked himself, but I think he only hit the wall once. The lad shows promise :lol:


----------



## John Bishop (Apr 30, 2003)

I've seen it before.  It's a copy of the comercial for:
"Home Video Training.  Get your Black Belt in only One Year!!

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## gman (Apr 30, 2003)

That looks like long form 13 from the do it yourself set of tapes.


----------



## rachel (Apr 30, 2003)

They took it off I think. Why? I need a good laugh about now.


----------



## TheEdge883 (Apr 30, 2003)

I have it saved to my hard drive. Later tonight I'll upload it and send out the URL.


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheEdge883 _
> *I have it saved to my hard drive. Later tonight I'll upload it and send out the URL. *



better do it fast. I want to laugh too. please post url when you are done.

i will make sure i don't laugh so hard ....will check this page later on for further entertainment show. Bring it on


----------



## rachel (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheEdge883 _
> *I have it saved to my hard drive. Later tonight I'll upload it and send out the URL. *


 That would be great! Thank you!


----------



## satans.barber (May 1, 2003)

I've mirrored it here, for those who didn't see it:

http://www.satans.barber.btinternet.co.uk/files/ghyslain_razaa.wmv

Enjoy (I know I did! hehehehe)

Ian.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheEdge883 _
> *It's embarrassing as heck to watch though.
> 
> 
> http://members.shaw.ca/lith/ghyslain_razaa.wmv *



What happened to it? It's no longer there...  
All that's there is a _PAGE NOT FOUND_ message.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I've mirrored it here, for those who didn't see it:
> 
> http://www.satans.barber.btinternet.co.uk/files/ghyslain_razaa.wmv
> ...



Okay, got it. Thank you... :asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 1, 2003)

He's a friggin' wannabe *Darth Maul*...  :jedi1:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 1, 2003)

I'm actually amazed he never droped the thing or had it fly out of his hands   


:asian:


----------



## Kirk (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *I'm actually amazed he never droped the thing or had it fly out of his hands
> 
> 
> :asian: *




Or worse, racked himself.


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 2, 2003)

i watch this movie today and oh boy, i hope he is not Ed Parker's student. if this fat guy claims he is, i'm sure Ed Parker will be alive and chase him with a baseball bat and beat the crap out of him. What an embarasshing moment!. this fat guy looks like a MONKEY.


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *I'm actually amazed he never droped the thing or had it fly out of his hands
> 
> 
> :asian: *



he can't drop the damn thing because of all his FAT and CHEESE BURGER around him


----------



## rachel (May 2, 2003)

When I went to play it on media player my daughter hit that playlist button and it was titled Jack***. Maybe it's from that MTV show. It has to be. No one can be that bad but me.


----------



## jeffkyle (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Or worse, racked himself. *



You know...it has been a long time since I heard that phrase.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by webpage20022003 _
> *
> 
> this fat guy looks like a MONKEY. *



Hey, Hey, HEY!!! Settle down there Sportsfans!! Leave Darth Maul alone!
This is nothing a few crunches and a few months at the gym can't cure...


----------



## Kirk (May 2, 2003)

Someone added sound effects to it.  Kaith, are you responsible? 

Check it out here


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *When I went to play it on media player my daughter hit that playlist button and it was titled Jack***. Maybe it's from that MTV show. It has to be. No one can be that bad but me. *



the guy appears in Jacka.s.s movie seems to do a BETTER job than this guy here.


----------



## TheEdge883 (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Someone added sound effects to it.  Kaith, are you responsible?
> 
> Check it out here *




Now that is funny!!!


----------



## shoshiman (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I've mirrored it here, for those who didn't see it:
> 
> http://www.satans.barber.btinternet.co.uk/files/ghyslain_razaa.wmv
> ...



Thanks Ian.  That was funny.  Did you notice he used a golf ball retriever as his "Staff"?  :rofl: 

Golf-Ryu?

Shoshiman


----------



## satans.barber (May 5, 2003)

Oh is that what it was, I was thinking it was a prop! hehe

Ian.


----------



## Cthulhu (May 5, 2003)

Apparently, this kid was using his high school's camera for something, and forget to take the tape out when he returned it.

Do you think he transferred to a private school?  In Mongolia?



For the details, and the special effects...er...'enhanced'...version, check here:

http://www.waxy.org/archive/2003/04/29/star_war.shtml

Cthulhu


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by webpage20022003 _
> *i watch this movie today and oh boy, i hope he is not Ed Parker's student. if this fat guy claims he is, i'm sure Ed Parker will be alive and chase him with a baseball bat and beat the crap out of him. *



 Ummm.........ok........


----------



## tarabos (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Apparently, this kid was using his high school's camera for something, and forget to take the tape out when he returned it.
> 
> Do you think he transferred to a private school?  In Mongolia?
> ...



man...that makes it even funnier...

i didn't realize this video had a cult following...


----------



## Yari (May 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Apparently, this kid was using his high school's camera for something, and forget to take the tape out when he returned it.
> 
> Do you think he transferred to a private school?  In Mongolia?
> ...



Was this the first in the series, or third (but just the first to be released). Will he ever find his father, or the guy that stole the tape. Will his destiney bring him to the stars, or just to Mongolia?
Ohhh the suspense....... Can't wait for the follow up ....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

/Yari


----------



## Kenpomachine (May 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _



Tarabos, you've been a daddy recently? You've changed your profile. If yes, CONGRATS!!


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 6, 2003)

Hey there Edge,couldn't see what was on it,it said web page does not exist,I am curious what was on it though.If you know a way I can check it out E-mail me.:asian: 

                                                         With honor and respect,
                                                                               Mr.Tanaka


----------



## TheEdge883 (May 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Tanaka _
> *Hey there Edge,couldn't see what was on it,it said web page does not exist,I am curious what was on it though.If you know a way I can check it out E-mail me.:asian:
> 
> With honor and respect,
> Mr.Tanaka *



It's pretty funny, but it was taken off the server where it was originally held.  I believe there was another post were satans.barber posted his own URL. I believe it should still be here:
http://www.satans.barber.btinternet.co.uk/files/ghyslain_razaa.wmv

If you've been watching the Kenponet over the past couple weeks, you probably have seen it already.


----------



## clapping_tiger (May 9, 2003)

OH MAN, I watched both versions. I thought the first one was funny, but that second one.....the Star Wars Version.....I have not laughed like that in a long long time. WOW!


----------

